# Iron Sights vs. Scope



## dadsbuckshot (Oct 24, 2010)

How many of you all use a scope on your pistol?

I have a magnum research BFR .45-70 with a 7.5 inch barrel that has fiber optic front sight and regular iron rear sight. 

I am torn between puting a scope on the gun and not puting a scope...

I am not a huge fan of scopes on handguns, but I don't want to limit myself either.

Opinions?


----------



## Richard P (Oct 24, 2010)

You could run a little experiment. Take the gun out at first light in the morning and look at your sights as you would if you were in the woods. How well can you identify a deer sized target at about 75yds ?  Can you hold close enough to be assured of a hit on a 5 inch area at that distance even with some support ? 
   If you can only see 25yds where you hunt you might do well with those sights. You'll have to decide on how you hunt.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 25, 2010)

Tricky question, bud.

I went through the SAME dilemma trying to decide whether to scope my Dan Wesson 6" 44. mag revolver.  

I wanted to increase my precision and also be able to take advantage of the longer range offered by the .44 mag (versus, for example, my 10mm) but I didn't like the idea of adding so much weight to the gun, or of changing the balance of it, either.

The advantages are really apparent when you're talking low light situations (which happen in the field quite a bit) and also when you're trying to take a shot at a deer who might be halfway behind a limb at dusk.  Or at longer ranges... however, I need to stress that you will have to practice the same.... actually... MORE..... than you would if you were using open sights.  You lose field of vision and it really amplifies your movements which will affect your confidence.  (Keep in mind that the movements are there whether you can "see" them in your scope or not...).  

I, personally, have almost perfect eyesight and would almost say that I prefer open sights on a handgun.  I can shoot 1" groups at 25 yards with open sights.... and I like the quick sight picture.  

To each his own, I suppose.  Good luck in your quest.


----------



## JWarren (Oct 25, 2010)

Scope or red dot. My 50yr old eyes appreciate either more than they do open sights.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 25, 2010)

I hunt with both based on where I am hunting.

A scope or Red Dot really helps me on longer shots with my old eyes. 
I sometimes carry an open sighted gun when I think the shots will be 30-40 yards max.
I have found out that a 20mm pistol scope and a 30mm red Dot do not extend hunting times much,if at all, over open sights. Usually when I can't see the open sights clearly, I can't see through the others either . I have tested this out over and over with pretty much the same results.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Oct 25, 2010)

I am a iron sight man. I have a hard time finding the right sight picture out of a scope, but all i shoot is iron sights. I think whatever feels comfortable to you practice with it and go hunting.


----------



## Match10 (Oct 25, 2010)

1022 said:


> .....to me a handgun barrel is no longer than 6 inches I know Rugers are 7.5 but that is the max for me .A lot of people take a 12 or14 inch barrel put a scope on it and think they can shoot 150 yards and hit what they are shooting at ...



My Ruger SBH has a 10 5/8" barrel. I CAN hit a 9" plate at 150 yards.


----------



## Richard P (Oct 27, 2010)

I think what is missing here is reference to shooting offhand vs using a rest of some sort. Actually, handgun barrels can and do exceed 14 inches. Specialty handguns are quite capable of hitting a pie plate at well past 200yds, rested, with proper optics and operated by someone who has worked hard to aquire the skill.
   Most hunters dont have the time, place, or ability to hit the pie plate at 100yds. 
   Woods hunting means being presented with shots usually well under 100yds. Similarly, revolvers are most often found with 6 to 7 1/2 inch barrels just for portability. 
    What you use is determined by your needs and skill in practical situations.


----------



## Dub (Oct 28, 2010)

I currently do not.

That may well change at some point.  I generally hunt with a rifle and have the wheelgun along just in case the perfect opportunity came along.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 28, 2010)

Dub said:


> I currently do not.
> 
> That may well change at some point.  I generally hunt with a rifle and have the wheelgun along just in case the perfect opportunity came along.



I personally don't do this as I know that, if I see a deer, I will use what's in my hand. Rarely would I ever have time to choose one or the other. Plus, if you wanna handgun hunt, my philosophy is to go all or nothing. Either dedicate yourself to getting in close and potentially passing up shots out of range... Or use a rifle full time. To each his own though.


----------



## ejs1980 (Oct 28, 2010)

I hunt with both. I have a ruger sbh that had a scope on it when I got it that I took off because it just felt bad in the hand. My contender 30/30 wears a 4x32 scope. It adds about ten minutes to my hunting time and alot of range. I have shot s&w 29's that felt ok topped with a scope but the single actions are well balanced guns that seem to have a natural point feel to me and the scope ruins that. 
1022 have you ever shot one of those "short rifles". Yeah they are accurate but getting to the point of shooting accurate to 200 yards takes as much practice as 600 yard shots with a rifle. I've been shooting mine for two years and am comfortable with rested 125 yard shots at game but wouldn't try any farther. That covers most of the shots I ever take. Put a nervous buck that looks like he's going to bolt in front or behind me at 20 yards and I would much rather have an open sighted revolver in my hand.


----------



## FlyBoy (Sep 11, 2012)

Iron sights and Crimson Trace Laser Grips on my Super Redhawk. I'm covered in daylight and dusk/dawn.


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow I thought I killed this thread two years ago. I will say int the last couple years I have been using red dots also and like them. Also looked at the fastfire 3 last weekend and that thing is so small I may have to try it on a single action.


----------

